# Kassetten / LP's auf dem PC aufnehmen?



## Taigatrommel (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Software, um Tonbandkassetten oder LP's auf meinem PC (Windows XP) aufzunehmen. Bei der Google-Suche bin ich schon auf diverse Programme, wie WaveLab SoundForge usw., gestoßen. Aber ich möchte  ausschließlich Freeware sowie deutschsprachige Programme nutzen.
Wer kennt solche Programme?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Suchst Du vielleicht so etwas?

http://www.mpex.net/software/details/alcrec.html

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Ups, sorry, ist in englisch....  

Hab ich jetzt erst drauf geachtet


----------

